# Ham Slam!



## Airboss (Jul 2, 2005)

Picked up a 11.5 "fully cooked" ham with a bone.  We're gonna slow smoke it today.  Have you ever done one?  The books say "slow cook to 140 internal at ~220 degrees."  Any guesses how long that might take based on your experinnce?  It's 8:30AM now and I'd like to eat before midnight.     

Happy 4th everyone and God bless our men and women in uniform including our military, fire fighters, police, EMT's and the many others who risk their lives on our behalf each day.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 2, 2005)

Is this going in the smoker or on the grill?


----------



## Airboss (Jul 2, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Is this going in the smoker or on the grill?



Good question son.  Shoulda mentioned that.  Smoker!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 2, 2005)

Moving to BBQ section :!:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 2, 2005)

How ever you do it, Don't take it over 140 inturnal temp. It will be dryer than a pop corn fart! Been there, Done that. A little glaze is good too. I got a dollar in the pot. I'll go with 4 and a half hours.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 2, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> How ever you do it, Don't take it over 140 inturnal temp. It will be dryer than a pop corn fart! Been there, Done that. A little glaze is good too. I got a dollar in the pot. I'll go with 4 and a half hours.



Thanks "Pigs."  So far I've 8-10 hours and 4.5 hours.   Maybe 6 hours will be the magic number.  I'll let you know who has the winning number.  Oh!  I love the line "...dryer than a popcorn fart."  Where do you guys come up with these colloquialisms?  140 it is.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 2, 2005)

Your not going to foil it are you? :grin:  Time to go to work.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 2, 2005)

Sorry Brian, but I'm on the 3-4 hour time zone this time. Susan is right, when I did buckboard bacon, those pork butts took no time at all to get to 140. In fact, they took about 3 hours.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 2, 2005)

2.5 hours at 200 degrees and we're at 80 degrees in the meat.  I plan to dial down the heat as this appears to be going pretty fast.  I didn't want to eat at midnight but I DID want to have a few Bud Suds while doing the que. Nine minutes til the beer man comes by.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 2, 2005)

2:30PM-five hours from the start and we are now at 120 in the meat.  Looks like smoked ham just in time for the horse races at 4:00PM on ESPN.  Mrs Airboss made her killer pot salad and apple sauce.  I'll let ya'll know how it turns out.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 2, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Hey, you cheated by using lower temps!
> 
> Good job, tho.



"...cheated?"  Moi?  Yes.  I did.  But we had to slow things down because Mrs Airboss and I had an afternoon in the pool planned.  Ahem.  Now we'll see if there's any moisture left in this ham.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 2, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Airboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too funny Susan!  However, as son Greg can see all here I cannot comment further.  Your response is hysterical in any case.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 2, 2005)

Last call. The ham was covered with Mrs Airboss's glaze at 125 degrees (6 hours after the start)  We left it on until 130 in the meat then wrappped it in 2x foil and watched the races.  At 5:00PM we cut the meat and it was moist and smokey.  Mrs Airboss is slicing the leftover ham for multiple uses this coming week.  Ham quickies in the morning!  We let the Weber thermometer make the call.


----------



## jminion1 (Jul 2, 2005)

Next time you may want try this recipe:

Dr. Chicken's Double Smoked Ham

Ham should be a fully cooked or partially cooked 1/2 shank variety or can be shoulder variety (water added can be used, as long as the water added does not exceed 23% water added product.) If it is pre-smoked with hickory, that seems to work out best. Patti/Jean or Cooks among the best, but other varieties can be used!

Dr. Chicken's Sweet Kiss of Death Injectable Marinade

Ingredients:

1 Cup of Good clean water (if your city or well water has an offensive taste, please use bottled water)
1 Cup of light Karo syrup (make sure it is light Karo brand syrup)
1/8 Cup of Amaretto liqueur (use the real stuff it makes a difference)
2 TBS of Watkins brand Butter Pecan extract (this is the only Butter-Pecan extract I could find)
1 TBS of Rum extract (again, I used Watkins because of the better taste than store bought)
1 tsp of Orange extract (this compliments the orange juice concentrate used in the glaze or basting sauce)
1 to 2 TBS Vanilla extract (again, I used Watkins because of taste after the first run)

Directions for blending:

Into a medium size sauce pan add the water, Karo syrup and Amaretto. Stir frequently and heat very slowly to avoid scorching the sugars in the syrup.

Then, add all the remaining ingredients and continue to stir and heat slowly. When the mix looks uniform in color and smooth, remove mix from the stove and allow it to cool to almost room temperature.

Directions for use:

Wrap ham in 2 layers of plastic wrap before starting the injection process.

Using a marinade hypodermic syringe, inject at least 2 fluid ozs. per pound of meat in a grid pattern throughout the entire ham and don't be afraid to use up to 3 ounces per pound of meat.

Continue to inject the marinade into the ham until the entire amount of marinade is injected evenly into the ham.

Cook the ham as shown in the "Double Smoked Ham" recipe. Be sure to use your favorite wood for smoke flavoring.

Do not cook the ham beyond 145*F internal to prevent over cooking and drying out the ham.

Glazing Sauce:

1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup maple syrup (use dark grade B real maple syrup if available, which has more flavor than grade A)
1/4 cup honey
2 Tbsp cider vinegar
1 to 2 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce
2 Tbsp instant coffee granules (use a good brand because it makes a difference)
1 Tbsp dry ground mustard
2 Tbsp orange juice concentrate (a good brand provides better flavor)

Blend all ingredients in a sauce pan with a wire whip and heat slightly until everything combines into a viscous or thick looking sauce.

Cooking instructions:

Score outer skin of ham to a depth of 1/2" in a crisscross diamond pattern. This will allow the glazing sauce to penetrate below the skin, into the actual ham. Place ham (un-glazed) into a shallow roasting pan or roasting rack. If pineapple and cherries are desired on the outside, add them when you start the glazing process. Cook in oven at 275-300*F with a loose tent of aluminum foil over the top for 25 to 30 minutes per lb. Baste with glazing sauce the last hour of cooking time and continue to cook until the ham reaches an internal temperature of 140*F. Remove from oven and allow to sit covered for 20 to 30 minutes before carving!

Cooking instructions for outdoor cooking:

This can be done on a grill over indirect heat or in a water smoker or other type of cooker, again over indirect heat or "low & slow" type cooking. Do not tent over ham if done on grill, water smoker or other cooker; this would prevent smoke from penetrating the ham.

Place water soaked chunks of mesquite, hickory or pecan (we prefer the smoke of pecan over all the others) on coals 5 minutes before putting ham on cooker. This will allow the ham to obtain maximum smoke flavor during the second cook cycle. (The first cook cycle is the cycle the processor uses.) If even more smoke flavor is desired, place ham in freezer for 1 to 1-1/2 hours prior to cooking to allow outer edges of ham to start to freeze. Go easy on this procedure; you don't want the ham frozen hard!

Maintain temperature of cooker/grill at 225-275*F during cook cycle.

If using a water smoker, fill water pan 3/4 full with hot water and add 2 cups of orange, pineapple, or orange/pineapple mix, sweetened grapefruit or apple juice to the water. (All of them act as tenderizer as the steam penetrates the meat.) (I use a 3/4 full drip pan when cooking on the Eggs, filled with a 50:50 mix of water and orange juice.)

Again, cook for 25 to 30 minutes per lb. until internal temp on the ham shows 140*F. A couple of books suggest 145*F and 160*F respectively. Shirley O. Corriher in her book "CookWise" suggests 140*F. We found this to be exactly right. After removing from the Egg, it will climb up to 145*F internally. The ham will retain it moistness and the flavor will go thru out the ham this way.

Baste ham with glazing sauce every 10 to 15 minutes during the last hour of cooking time. Glazing compound will burn, so do not start glazing the ham until the internal temp of the ham reaches 120*F.

NOTE: The secret to this process is plenty of smoke and the real maple syrup and granular coffee crystals in the glazing sauce. Use a cheaper cut of ham like mentioned before, and people will think you bought an expensive ham that you had to "hock" your kids for! Yuk! Yuk! (see my pun there?) The glazing sauce will give the ham a fantastic taste, smell and color!

Dr. Chicken (aka: Dave Spence)


----------

